# Is this page correct with it gold values



## timsiggins (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey guys

is this page correct with it gold content value for CPU or does the decimal point need to be move one digit to the left because that is not with I experience on my last run with Pentium 3 processers



新澳门电子网络游戏中心-澳门信誉最好的十大平台



and if it is right then I have a poop load of gold that is in my waste buckets


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 20, 2021)

Note that the figures they give are per kilogram of processors. I've never processed enough to say whether they are accurate or not.

Dave


----------



## niks neims (Nov 20, 2021)

Also heatsinks....


----------



## timsiggins (Nov 20, 2021)

Thanks @FrugalRefiner I didn't see that is per KG, @niks neims I have a few heatsink that looks like a square of gold plating but alot of base metal to get to the plate do you know of a way to process those


----------



## cejohnsonsr1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Old CPUs have enough gold to be worth processing, but only if you have enough of them. A few is definitely not enough. Among the best are the Pentium Pros, but even then you really need a minimum of around a kilo to break even. And they're impossible to find at a price that makes even that possible. Each progressive generation of CPUs uses less and less gold as the production process has improved. Most of the gold you can see on anything Pentium III and later is only a few atoms thick. At that point you really have to be working with tons to make it worthwhile. This link is from only 8 months ago. The processing is meticulous and very well done. It's good to watch, but I'm going to cut to the chase. Pentium Pros are supposed to yield.0.3 gr per CPU. Sreetips got 0.5 from 10 of them.


----------



## niks neims (Nov 21, 2021)

timsiggins said:


> @niks neims I have a few heatsink that looks like a square of gold plating but alot of base metal to get to the plate do you know of a way to process those


Nope what I meant was - in your link, especially for green fiber cpus, are the heat sinks included in the starting weight or not.


----------



## cejohnsonsr1 (Nov 21, 2021)

niks neims said:


> Nope what I meant was - in your link, especially for green fiber cpus, are the heat sinks included in the starting weight or not.


Starting weight is the CPU exactly as it would be right out of the box when new. So if it comes with an integral heat sink, yes.


----------



## orvi (Nov 28, 2021)

cejohnsonsr1 said:


> Old CPUs have enough gold to be worth processing, but only if you have enough of them. A few is definitely not enough. Among the best are the Pentium Pros, but even then you really need a minimum of around a kilo to break even. And they're impossible to find at a price that makes even that possible. Each progressive generation of CPUs uses less and less gold as the production process has improved. Most of the gold you can see on anything Pentium III and later is only a few atoms thick. At that point you really have to be working with tons to make it worthwhile. This link is from only 8 months ago. The processing is meticulous and very well done. It's good to watch, but I'm going to cut to the chase. Pentium Pros are supposed to yield.0.3 gr per CPU. Sreetips got 0.5 from 10 of them.



i personally processed some of these and can say the 0,3g mark (+-) on one pentium pro is valid. but from many lists, numbers exceeding 0,45-0,5g for single CPU are typically unrealistic. one of the best for recovery for kg are small old 386 or 486, or the server/industrial gold plated ones (eg motorola chips) or two side leg old ceramic CPUs. for the modern types as pentium3/4, fiber stuff etc... its only a matter of quantity, if some real recovery to make at least your money back is desired. they have interesting gold/base metal ratio (if compared to medium/low grade pins eg), so less acid is usually spent to dissolve values into solution. like it was said, older means typically better in recovery terms 
many times, resell to collectors is better option than dissolving these to get some small ammount of gold.


----------

